# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  مزایا و معایب مهندسی نرم افزار شیء گرا

## JBlack

سلام
در مورد نقاط ضعف و قوت در مهندسی نرم افزار شیء گرا کسی می تواند بنده را راهنمایی کند، یک تحقیق در این زمینه می خواهم انجام بدهم.

مثلا: تاثیر بر کار تیمی؟ تاثیر بر مديريت خطا؟ تاثیر بر سيستم های نرم افزاری کوچک و بزرگ؟ تاثیر بر بهره وری؟ تاثیر بر استفاده مجدد؟تاثير بر روند مديريت پروژه ها؟ تاثیر قابليت اطمينان؟ کيفيت تحليل و طراحی يک سيستم؟ و ...

هر منبع، مرجع، مقاله و یا هر کمک دیگری.

متشکرم

----------

